# Mail 553 Error



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, das ich nicht ganz verstehe. Ich habe Debian Etch und ISPConfig ohne Probleme installieren können. Habe dann entsprechend eine Kundendomain erstellt kundendomain.de, ftp und web funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich hatte zuvor die Domain von dem Registrar auf die Server IP umswitchen lassen. Der MX Record ist auf mail.kundendomain.de eingestellt.

Danach habe ich einen Mailuser für die Kundendomain erstellt. Wenn ich nun versuche eine Mail an diese Adresse zu versenden, bekomme ich einen 553 Error: 553 sorry, that domain isn't    in my list of allowed rcpthosts.

Ich hatte versucht in /etc/postfix/local-host-names mail.kundendomain.de hinzuzufügen, allerdings ohne Erfolg.

Pingen kann ich jedoch mail.kundendomain.de. Hm.
Jetzt bin ich ein wenig verwirrt.

Sorry, wenn es eine Dumme Frage ist, aber was muss ich tun, um das Problem zu lösen ?


Vielen Dank!

P.S.: Nebenbei: Wenn ich einen Benutzer anlege, diesen wieder lösche, kann ich keine Benutzer mit demselben Namen anlegen, da gesagt wird, dass der Benutzer bereits existiert (obwohl es definitiv nicht der Fall ist). Kann ich das in einer Config manuell entfernen? Oder wo ist die Lösung zu suchen?


----------



## falko (26. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von albo:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ich habe ein kleines Problem, das ich nicht ganz verstehe. Ich habe Debian Etch und ISPConfig ohne Probleme installieren können. Habe dann entsprechend eine Kundendomain erstellt kundendomain.de, ftp und web funktionieren einwandfrei. Ich hatte zuvor die Domain von dem Registrar auf die Server IP umswitchen lassen. Der MX Record ist auf mail.kundendomain.de eingestellt.
> 
> ...


In /etc/postfix/local-host-names muß kundendomain.de stehen, nicht mail.kundendomain.de. Außerdem mußt Du in ISPConfig für kundendomain.de "Lokaler Mailserver" (Standardeinstellung) ausgewählt haben.




Zitat von albo:


> P.S.: Nebenbei: Wenn ich einen Benutzer anlege, diesen wieder lösche, kann ich keine Benutzer mit demselben Namen anlegen, da gesagt wird, dass der Benutzer bereits existiert (obwohl es definitiv nicht der Fall ist). Kann ich das in einer Config manuell entfernen? Oder wo ist die Lösung zu suchen?


Schau mal im Papierkorb nach.


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

> In /etc/postfix/local-host-names muß kundendomain.de stehen, nicht mail.kundendomain.de. Außerdem mußt Du in ISPConfig für kundendomain.de "Lokaler Mailserver" (Standardeinstellung) ausgewählt haben.


Ja, das habe ich beides, funktioniert leider trotzdem nicht. Vielleicht jemand noch eine Idee?

Was muss in Postfix denn als Host angegeben werden? Muss das auch mail.kundendomain.de sein? Oder kann das auch server1.meinserver.com sein? Oder muss der MX Record auf server1.meinserver.com gesetzt werden? Eigentlich ja nicht, oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Habe nun festgestellt, dass ich mich auch über Webmail nichtmal einloggen kann. Das müsste doch funktionieren, wenn ich folgende URL eingebe: https://<<ip>>:81/webmail. Im Anmeldebildschirm gebe ich dann die komplette Adresse ein user@kundendomain.de + Passwort. Bei diesem Vorgehen wird gesagt, dass ich mich mit diesem Benutzernamen nicht anmelden kann. Mache ich da was falsch?


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Poste bitte mal Deine main.cf Datei (ohne auskommentierte Zeilen). Stell bitte sicher, dass die Webseite www.kundendomain.de iene co-domain kundendomain.de hat, bei der das Hostnamen-Feld leer ist.


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Es gibt einen Co-Domain Eintrag mit leerem Host.

main.cf:


```
# See /usr/share/postfix/main.cfdist for a commented, more complete version

smtp_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/ssl.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/ssl/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${queue_directory}/smtp_scache

myhostname = server1.mydomain.com
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
myorigin = /etc/mailname

relayhost =
mynetworks = 127.0.0.0/8
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
inet_protocols = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_Sasl_security_options = nonanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_CAfile = /etc/postfix/ssl/cacert.pem
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom

virtual_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtusertable

mydestination = /etc/postfix/local-host-names
```


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Die main.cf sieht soweit ok. aus. Poste bitte mal die exakte Fehlermeldung, die Du beim Versenden im mail.log erhältsts.




> P.S.: Nebenbei: Wenn ich einen Benutzer anlege, diesen wieder lösche, kann ich keine Benutzer mit demselben Namen anlegen, da gesagt wird, dass der Benutzer bereits existiert (obwohl es definitiv nicht der Fall ist). Kann ich das in einer Config manuell entfernen? Oder wo ist die Lösung zu suchen?


Du musst den Papierkorb leeren. Das System lässt Dich natürlich keinen 2. Nutzer mit selbem Namen anlegen, solange der Nutzer nicht auch aus dem papierkorb entfernt ist. Oder aber, Du stellst den Nutzer aus dem papierkorb einfach wieder her.


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

mail.log


```
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: warning: cannot get certificate from file /etc/postfix/ssl.crt
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: warning: TLS library problem: 31794:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:bss_file.c:352:fopen('/etc/postfix/ssl.crt','r'):
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: warning: TLS library problem: 31794:error:20074002:BIO routines:FILE_CTRL:system lib:bss_file.c:354:
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: warning: TLS library problem: 31794:error:140DC002:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_certificate_chain_file:system lib:ssl_rsa.c:720:
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: cannot load RSA certificate and key data
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: connect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: 2F2CB7786FF: client=mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/cleanup[31799]: 2F2CB7786FF: message-id=<20071026102751.258430@gmx.net>
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/qmgr[29799]: 2F2CB7786FF: from=<test@gmx.net>, size=1026, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtpd[31794]: disconnect from mail.gmx.net[213.165.64.20]
Oct 26 12:27:52 myserver postfix/smtp[31800]: 2F2CB7786FF: to=<web2_username@server1.mailserver.de>, orig_to=<username@kundendomain.de>, relay=server1.mymailserver.de[<<myip>>]:25, delay=0.13, delays=0.09/0.01/0.02/0.01, dsn=5.0.0, status=bounced (host server1.mymailserver.de[<<myip>>] said: 553 sorry, that domain isn't in my list of allowed rcpthosts (#5.7.1) (in reply to RCPT TO command))
```


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Füge bitte die Zeile:

server1.mymailserver.de

am Ende der datei /etc/postfix/local-host-names ein und start postfix neu.


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Das war es! Vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Nächste Frage: Warum kann ich mich über Webmail und Thunderburd nicht einloggen? Vielleicht ist das ja sehr einfach zu beantworten. Ich habe doch alles soweit richtig eingestellt (s.o.)?


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Ehm ja, hatte Maildir nicht angehackt. Jetzt kann ich mich über webmail anmelden, emails empfangen und über webmail auch verschicken. Über Thunderbird habe ich es bisher jedoch nicht geschafft eine Mail zu versenden.


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Jemand eine Idee, wie ich das hier lösen kann?


```
SASL authentication problem: unable to open Berkeley db /etc/sasldb2: No such file or directory
```


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Scheinbar haben dieses Problem so einige im inet... Naja egal!

Habe ich wie folgt "gelöst" (Evtl. hilft es ja jemandem):

Bei meinem Perfect Debian Etch Setup gab es leider einige Probleme mit Postfix, das war ein Bug, der schon länger bekannt ist, aber bisher nicht gelöst wurde. Ich musste Postfix also entsprechend selbst konfigurieren (sehr schön btw)

Wie ich heraus gefunden habe, wird der zuletzt von mir gepostete Fehler dadurch erzeugt, da Postfix die sasldb2 an der Stelle /etc/sasldb2 sucht. Nach dem Perfect Setup läuft postfix allerdings in einer chrooted Umgebung. Also befindet sich die datei an der Stelle /var/spool/postfix/etc/sasldb2. Natürlich logisch, da hätte man mit ein wenig Überlegen selbst drauf kommen können.

Also teilt man das ganze postfix am Anfang mit, ergo in: /etc/init.d/postfix Dort ergänzt man die Zeile FILES wie folgt:

            FILES="etc/localtime etc/services etc/resolv.conf etc/hosts etc/nsswitch.conf etc/sasldb2"

Somit wird die Datei quasi mitkopiert. Schnell noch nen postfix restart... Damit habe ich zumindest den oben genannten Fehler "behoben". Ob das nötig war, keine Ahnung. Das kann hier evtl. jemand mit mehr Erfahrung beantworten.

Damit war ich aber noch nicht ganz durch. Ich bekam danach den Fehler, dass keine Einträge vorhanden sind. Ist auch logisch. Benutzernamen usw. sollte ja ISPConfig für mich erledigen. Kurz nachgedacht... Nachgeschaut... und /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf fehlte bei mir komplett (Probleme mit Postfix beim perfect setup denke ich).  Also habe ich sie mit dem Eintrag "pwcheck_method: saslauthd" erzeugt.

Naja, jetzt funzt alles.


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Erstmal vorweg, es gibt keinen Fehler im perfekt setup. Ich installiere damit erfolgreich jeden Tag Server. Die sasl2db wird von einem ISPConfig Setup überhaupt nicht verwendet, da SASL auf Authentifizierung mittels PAM konfiguriert ist.


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Es ist auch kein Fehler im Perfect Setup, sondern ein Postfix BUG, der dokumentiert ist, und der nicht gelöst ist. Heisst ja nicht, dass es bei jedem auftreten muss bei den Versionsfluten, wa?


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Ahh.. ok, dann hatte ich Dich falsch verstanden


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Ich hatte den auch nur bei 2 Links gefunden den Bug. Also sehr selten 

Aber wo du grad da bist  Wie kann ich den Eintrag in local_host_names dauerhaft machen? Der fliegt bei mir immer raus, wonach genau habe ich noch nicht verifiziert.


----------



## Till (26. Okt. 2007)

Zitat von albo:


> Aber wo du grad da bist  Wie kann ich den Eintrag in local_host_names dauerhaft machen? Der fliegt bei mir immer raus, wonach genau habe ich noch nicht verifiziert.


Wenn Du den Eintrag ganz am Ende der Datei machst, nach dem Kommentar, dann bleibt er erhalten.


----------



## albo (26. Okt. 2007)

Ah, das bedeutet also "Make manual entries below this line"! 
OH MANN, ENTSCHULDIGUNG! Da hatte ich ja ganz groß die Brille auf...


----------



## albo (30. Okt. 2007)

> Wenn Du den Eintrag ganz am Ende der Datei machst, nach dem Kommentar, dann bleibt er erhalten


Wenn ich einen Web-Server Restart im Backend mache, ist der Eintrag trotzdem weg. Egal wo ich das hinschreibe. Woran könnte das liegen? Mails wären auf dem Server SEHR wichtig, wäre bisschen komisch, wenn ich jedes mal manuell den Eintrag in die Datei machen müsste. Übersehe ich evtl. noch was anderes ?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Die Zeile sollte eigentlich da bleiben, was zumindest bei mir bis jetzt auch immer funktioniert hat. Was gibt denn der Befehl:

hostname

und

hostname -f

aus?


----------

